# Time up



## Super150 (May 26, 2016)

My current tourist visa is coming to an end, how long do I have to be out of Australia before returning for a further 3 month stay?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Super150 said:


> My current tourist visa is coming to an end, how long do I have to be out of Australia before returning for a further 3 month stay?


There is no golden rule. Some people get away with an overnight trip, which I don't recommend. Generally immigration is looking for " some balance" between visits.

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

How long have you been in Australia for and is this the first time you will be leaving and re-entering.... When I was on an ETA I went to New Zealand for 4 days and had no issue re-entering Australia. Then 3 months later I was away for a month and on that re-entry I was questioned...there is no written rule about how long you must be out of the county but they don't like tourist visas being used to "live" in Australia


----------

